# Trailer Mods for night loading



## SnowmanJon (May 8, 2009)

I often come in after dark and I was wondering if anyone has modded some lights to their trailer for seeing in the dark...the place I come out off has zero lighting and if it's a full moon..is so deep in a hole it's still pitch black.

I was thinking of putting some orange markers top side and putting a fog light on a telescoping pole with a switch to make things easier.

Anyone done anything like this?

JON


----------



## ben2go (May 8, 2009)

I had utility lights on each side under my bumper.They are bright at night but not blindingly bright.Here's the ones I used.
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_525434_525434


----------



## Popeye (May 11, 2009)

I put LED lights on my trailer and leave them plugged in when I launch and recover and where I go that is enough except for one place. I've been toying with the idea of using some LED from Bluewater for this. https://www.bluewaterled.com/catalogdetails.php?id=28 would be nice but a little more than I'm wanting to spend. I did score on a close out of his with a string of the round livewell lights and am trying to decide where to place them for best results. https://www.bluewaterled.com/catalogdetails.php?id=12


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 11, 2009)

My trailer lights are mounted on top of guide-on poles, so they are above the water, and I leave them turned on when loading at night. If there isn't enough light to see to make ready for the road, I will turn on my anchor light, it telescopes to 4', and I have a plug-in spotlight if needed.


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 13, 2009)

yea I've got something brewing....I'll post when I have the finished product


----------



## willfishforfood (May 17, 2009)

I use the lisence plate light for stepbumpers on the top of my guides. I have them turned so the light hits the boat forward so I can see then in the rear veiw mirror when driving or backing down the ramp. They work great.


----------

